# Cast your vote for the best International Aquatic Plant Layout



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

ADA organizes every year an International Aquatic Layout Contest also known as IAPLC. This year they received 2,021 layouts from 63 countries. Top 200 layouts have been y selected by the contest steering committee including the contest host, Mr. Takashi Amano. At the 2nd round grading stage, the contest participants, aquarium stores selected by ADA (we had the pleasure to cast our vote) and aquarium magazine editors were asked to choose 3 layout out of the 200. Top 100 layout will be later this year selected based on results from the 2nd round. In the 3rd round, a jury will vote for the best 7 layout and finally the grand price winner will be selected in the Final Ground Grading. 
To make it more fun, ADA started on Monday (August 6th) an online popular vote and now everybody that has access to the Internet can cast a vote for the best aquatic layout. There are some amazing layouts!
You can cast your vote at: IAPLC2012 - Online Popular Vote.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

All looks amazing!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Holy crap...how can you only choose 1????


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice

61 - Looks salt water. The depth and darkness
118 - Avatar 
122 - really nice
159 - Rain forest
167 - Avatar? insane
145 - the next best tree Ive seen since the moss tree entry a few years ago
177 - ahahaha America



Its almost impossible to rate the best one. Amazing entries.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

116 - How is that possible? Is that HC Cuba or HM? How does the bottom get enough light? I want something like that!

167 - Going to win it, calling it now.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

FlyingHellFish said:


> 116 - How is that possible? Is that HC Cuba or HM? How does the bottom get enough light? I want something like that!
> 
> 167 - Going to win it, calling it now.


Its #16 atm. How dont know how the most boring scape got to #6. And I dont get whats with #5. I think its a very rare fern and like 100s of $$ and hes taken the time to grow it, but I think its getting votes because of that fern, nothing else.

9th place is amazing too (floaty stuff) but the light is too much.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

That is just an online vote, the real judging will come later. I think you're right about the 6th tank, quite boring.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> 116 - How is that possible? Is that HC Cuba or HM? How does the bottom get enough light? I want something like that!
> 
> 167 - Going to win it, calling it now.


167 got my vote, I still can't figure out if it's balanced rock, or suspended 
Still, in my opinion, one of the most unique, and original layouts in the contest.

How much photo editing is allowed for the submitted photographs?


----------

